# Ewing only 6'9"



## nastynas (Oct 1, 2005)

I was reading an Sports Illustrated interveiw and Diekembe Mutombo mentioned that Patrick Ewing was only 6'9" to a journalist. Patrick Ewing then replied that he was a "bad" 6'9". I honestly thought that Patrick was a true 7 footer, I mean he defitinelty looks with those long limbs of his.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

that explains why he always took those fadaway jumpers.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

True heights never surprise me. I did sportswriting in college, and so had access to the Gophers and Timberwolves games. I am 6-3, and I stood looking eye to eye with Sam Jacobson (listed at 6-6), Quincy Lewis (6-7), and Charles Barkley (usually listed around 6-6). Guys listed at 6-3, like Terry Porter or former Gophers PG Eric Harris, were a few inches shorter than me. It's pretty safe to assume everyone is 2-4 inches shorter than his listed height. 

(In or out of shoes matters, too. I'm glad the pre-draft camp measurements now include both.)

One guy who I'd almost swear is legit is Joel Przybilla, though. He seemed every inch of 7-0 to me. Very, very tall man.

Edit: And ditto for KG. The stories of him being "six-foot-thirteen" are true. He is the only guy I've ever seen listed shorter than he is.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

He was at least 6'11"


----------



## Smez86 (Jun 29, 2006)

Bad angle, but looks to be about an inch or two taller than McGrady.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

I believe Patrick Ewing was legit 6'11", he looked big on the court.

Also, I don't believe all listed heights are added 2-4". Some players do this, but I would say the majority stretch one inch, if even that.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Looks like Ewing really is around 6'10," (I was always so sure he was a legit 7 footer) check this thread out. A lot of wows:
http://www.insidehoops.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41072

One of the biggest surprises I found here was Bosh actually appears to be an inch taller than D-Ho despite being listed one inch shorter.








And Kobe is only a 1/4 inch taller than D-Wade. I remember as a rookie, Kobe was listed as tall as 6'7."


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Shaq is 7'1








I just thought this picture was funny.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Of course these guys are shorter, but the truth is they also have above average wing spans for men their size. Royal Ivey is listed at 6'4, well he's the same height as me (which is 6'2.5"), but he has monkey arms. His arms are long enough to put salve on his ankles. Seriously, he was such a good defender in HS because he could reach and actually get around your body to poke the ball away.

You know who is legitimately 6'8, Danny Granger. He's a tall wing man.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

when will people learn that its not about your listed height? its about how you use your size.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

7' with the flat top.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ewing is like 83 years old. When you get old you start to shrink. He dropped at least an inch a year his last 3 years in the L.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

It's funny. When I was on the (CC) team in college, our coach listed everybody shorter than actual height. Our 6'11 center was listed as 6'6. 

Keith Van Horn is definitely 6'10, though a lot of his height was wasted.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm actually quite surprised about those Team USA pictures. I seriously thought Dwyane Wade was 6,3 max, because I remember watching him with Vince Young during the All Star Weekend a few years back, and he was a good 2-3 inches shorter than 6,5 Young.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

It's gotta be the shoes


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Vintage Ewings!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Vintage


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

How come some people are like half an inch taller in shoes and some are like 2 inches taller in shoes?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I played basketball in college as well and I was frequently listed at 6'6" despite being 6'3" without shoes. Our walk on 3rd string PG was 5'9" and we listed him at 6'1".

I guess it helps your pro aspirations, but I always told me shoeless height when asked in pickup games as people discredited my accomplishments based on my height.


----------



## The_Legend_23 (Dec 10, 2005)

Ewing is at least 6'11"
Shaq is a legit 7'1"


----------



## EGarrett (Aug 12, 2002)

If Ewing was 6'10.25", he'd still be listed at 7'0".

BTW...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

EGarrett said:


> If Ewing was 6'10.25", he'd still be listed at 7'0".
> 
> BTW...


hmm... something tells me Duncan isn't standing up straight in that picture.


----------



## EGarrett (Aug 12, 2002)

I know...but when SLAM Magazine ran the photos originally they only showed the upper half. It made KG look 7'2" and Duncan look 6'10".


----------

